# Rennsport



## buko (19. August 2003)

Hallo!

Ich war am Wochenende auf dem Nürburgring und wollte ein paar Nachtaufnahmen vom Training machen. Da ich ja nur Hobbyfotograf bin hatte ich keine Akreditierung und musste von der Tribüne aus Fotos machen. War also sehr weit weg. Als es dunkel wurde hatte ich verständlicherweise Probleme mit dem Licht. Blitz würde nichts nutzen, da die Entfernung zu weit. Blende habe ich zwar ganz geöffnet, doch trotzdem war die Belichtung nachher ziemlich lange geworden, was logischerweise zur Verwacklung führt.

Habe einen 400er Film verwendet.

Jetzt die Frage an die Profis unter euch: Wie bekomme ich abends oder nachts noch gute Fotos von den Rennautos? Mit Blitz oder ohne, mit offener Blende oder wie?

Danke für eure Tipps!

Gruß
Buko


----------



## TheMike (19. August 2003)

hallo

Du nennst die Probleme bei Nachtaufnahmen von nem Rennen gleich selber: zu wenig Licht, zu schnelle Bewegung.

Du kannst höchstens probieren, deine Voraussetzungen zu optimieren. Nimm nen höchstempfindlichen Film, notfalls auch überbelichten (und dann zum Entwickeln im Labor angeben - z.B. Film wurde mit 6400 ASA entwickelt). Blende natürlich ganz auf - wenn du die möglichkeit hast verwende keine Zoom-Objektive, da, die in der Regel schlechtere Lichtstärken haben. Und sonst ... vielleicht ein Einbeinstativ, damit du sauberer mitziehen kannst. Und such dir ne Ecke an der Strecke aus, die nicht ganz dunkel ist, sondern vielleicht noch n bissel beleuchtet wird.

Viel mehr kannst du net machen (ausser du willst nen starken Scheinwerfer aufstellen ... ). zum knipse braucht man halt nun mal licht ... besonders, wenns um schnelle bewegungen geht.

gut klick


----------



## Vitalis (19. August 2003)

Hm also mit einem Blitzgerät kann man aber schon einiges erreichen, wenn man nicht grad oben auf der Tribüne sitzt wie das bei Dir der Fall war. 

Das Auto wird dann angeblitzt und erscheint scharf. Man belichtet aber trotzdem recht lang und zieht die Kamera mit. Dadurch verwischen z.B. die LIchter am Fahrbahnrand usw...


----------



## buko (20. August 2003)

*Danke für die Tipps*

Erst einmal danke für die Tipps. Dann habe ich mit meiner Vermutung doch nicht so falsch gelegen.

Leider saß ich auf der Tribüne und konnte so den Blitz getrost in der Tasche lassen.

Ich habe die Jungs beneidet, die unten an der Strecke standen und mit Blitz arbeiten konnten.

Morgen werde ich die Bilder haben. Ich werde dann mal berichten, wie die Bilder so geworden sind.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. August 2003)

Hi buko,

ich möchte dir ja den Spaß an der Fotografie bestimmt nicht nehmen, aber es
würde mich doch sehr wundern, wenn die Fotos was werden. Ein Rennauto
nachts ohne Blitz scharf abzulichten dürfte nahezu unmöglich sein. Erwarte
also keine Wunder und sei nicht enttäuscht vom Ergebnis. Es würde dir nicht
helfen, wenn ich dir da falsche Hoffnungen machen würde.

Kurz zu dem, was TheMike geschrieben hat.
Im Prinzip meint er das Richtige, nur die Begrifflichkeiten stimmen nicht ganz.
Du kannst einen Film "pushen". Das heisst, dass du an der Kamera von Hand
eine höhere Empfindlichkeit einstellst, als er eigentlich hat. Also stellt du z.B.
wie er schreibt 6400 ASA ein. Dann belichtest du den Film RICHTIG, nach
Belichtungsmesseranzeige. Keinesfalls auch noch überbelichten! Auf die
Entwicklungstüte schreibst du "PUSHEN Belichtet mit 6400 ASA".
Somit wird der Film im Labor so entwickelt, als sei es ein 6400 ASA-Film.
Das Ergebnis ist dann allerdings sicherlich kein feinkörniges und knochenscharfes
Bild. Bei so extremem Pushen wird der Film stark grobkörnig. Wenn dieser Korneffekt
für dich ook ist, dann hast du so zumindest einigermaßen annehmbare Fotos gemacht.

Ideal ist das Pushen bei der nächtlichen Sportfotografie allerdings bestimmt nicht.
Blitz ist da schon die einzig wirklich praktikable Lösung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## TheMike (20. August 2003)

pushen ... das Wort hab ich gesucht


----------



## buko (20. August 2003)

Ich habe es fast befürchtet und mache mir auch nicht so viel Hoffnungen wegen den Nachtaufnahmen. Ich habe ja schon bei Dämmerung angefangen zu fotografieren und da kam ich noch ohne Blitz aus. Halt nur mit offener Blende und lange Belichtungszeit. Das heißt, dass ich dann mitziehen musste, weil das Auto ja sonst aus dem Bild rausgefahren wäre.

Das war mein erstes Shooting beim Rennsport und es hat mir tierischen Spaß gemacht. Habe aber auch gemerkt wie schwer es ist.

Tagsüber habe ich dann mit kleiner Blende, großer Blende, kurze und lange Belichtung rum experimentiert.

Bei den Nachtaufnahmen und Dämmerungsaufnahmen habe ich ein Stativ bei gehabt und Langzeitbelichtungen zu machen um so die Scheinwerfer und das bewegende Licht zu ziehen. Ich werde dann mal in Kürze ein paar Bilder hier veröffentlichen, wenn welche was geworden sind. Drückt mir die Daumen.

Wisst Ihr eigentlich wie man an eine Akkreditierung kommt um näher an die Strecke zu kommen?


----------

